# Solid State amps.



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi all 

I'm Fry and it's great to be here.


Now, after saying that, I'm wondering about SS amps.
I'm looking for a list of solid state amps that would do 90's metal well. Think Pantera, Exhorder, maybe Fear Factory and some Death.
I know Dimebag used Randall Century's and RG's and Chuck used Valvestates but what other amps are there?
Location:Central Europe, Poland. If I can't find gear on Polish sites I usually go on German Ebay(I live 15 km from the border)
Budget:No budget for now I'm just thinking stuff through
Gear I have now:
Randall RG1503H
Laney IRT 2x12 I think I'll swap the speakers for V30's, or get a new cab all together
Sterling by MusicMan AX3 TBL I'll get a Dean ml 79/Showdown ML in the future.

Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2015)

2) On the top of my mind...
Randall T2/V2
Randall Vmax
Rantall Titan
Randall RH100, 200, 250
Randall RH150G3+ and RH300G3+
Randall RG1503 (You already got that. It's perfect for what you want IMO)
Randall Warhead and X2
Ampeg SS140C
Ampeg SS150
Ampeg VH140C
Ampeg VH150
Crate GX130C
Crate Excallibur series
Crate Shockwave and Tidalwave
Crate VTX series
Marshall Mosfet + OD pedal
Marshall 8200
Marshall VS100
ISP Theta... anything
Peavey Supreme 160 and XL
Peavey XXL
Line 6 HD147
Line 6 Vetta and Vetta 2
EDIT: Ibanez TBX150H. Can't believe I forgot that. 
Hughes and Kettner SS stuff (Attax, Warp 7, etc)

That's a list of good SS amps that comes to mind. There's more, but I can't remember the rest. 

For getting '90s Fear Factory, you're out of luck. That .... is hot-rodded Marshall JCM800. Exhorder will be a lot easier... I'm pretty sure any high-gain amp with a MAJOR scoop in the mids will do the same with. You can also probably get Pantera tone with your Randall by boosting the front end with an EQ pedal and cranking the mids (or using a Tubescreamer) to tighten things up, then using another EQ in the loop to scoop those mids back out.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

Do you know of any amp that is similar to the Century gain wise? The tone on FBD is just mind mindbogglingly good.

Thanks for these amps. I could have bought the GX 2x12 combo, but shipping from America was more expensive than the amp it self.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2015)

The only amps I can think of are the Randall RG170, RG200, the actual Centuries, and your RG1503 with a bit of tweaking. The Warhead and X2s can probably get there. 

There was a Randall combo that supposedly has the same circuit as the Century as well, but I don't remember the name. The RG-DX or something like that.

EDIT: The RG-180DX. And there's the Randall Century 3000 and RGP1000.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 5, 2015)

Shy of getting a modeler & power amp, I think JazzHands covered pretty much everything that would be worth getting. I'm sure there are other solid state amp makers but they are mostly just 10 watt combo amps.

Ibanez has the Tone Blaster (TBH150) head but I don't know how good or bad it was. All I know is that they sell for dirt cheap prices.

I agree though, if you already have the Randall 1503, you're probably not going to get much better than that aside from maybe a Line 6 Vetta II or HD147.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

OK, thanks both of you.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Ibanez has the Tone Blaster (TBH150) head but I don't know how good or bad it was. All I know is that they sell for dirt cheap prices.



The TBX150H is very solid. Very bright and fizzy in the high end, but paired with a dark sounding cab, you have a damn good amp for the price. I've seen them sell for as low as $100. 

Make sure it's the TBX150H, not the TB100. The TBX sounds overall better and has a switch that makes the amp tighter than all hell. Gives it a bit of a cocked wah sound, but will make it easy for you to cut in the mix. It won't do Pantera (or might if you're good with dialing in amps), but it's a REALLY nice amp, and could make a solid live backup amp.

Like I said, you need a dark sounding cab, though. Like a Mesa Recto cab. If you use a Marshall 1960, your ears will bleed. 

EDIT: This is making me want my TBX again.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The TBX150H is very solid. Very bright and fizzy in the high end, but paired with a dark sounding cab, you have a damn good amp for the price. I've seen them sell for as low as $100.
> 
> Make sure it's the TBX150H, not the TB100. The TBX sounds overall better and has a switch that makes the amp tighter than all hell. Gives it a bit of a cocked wah sound, but will make it easy for you to cut in the mix. It won't do Pantera (or might if you're good with dialing in amps), but it's a REALLY nice amp, and could make a solid live backup amp.
> 
> ...


What are some darker sounding cabs, may I ask?
I'm guessing V30's and a lot of wood in the cab?
EDIT:Should I ask the dude on UG if he still has that Crate and buy it? He wants 100 bucks for it. The shipping is 200.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2015)

The Mesa Recto cabs can be dark, as well as Krank cabs. Mesa cabs have specialty-made V30s that have a darker tone compared to regular V30s, and I don't remember which speakers the Kranks have, but they're pretty big sounding. Can't remember .... at the moment. 

I'm not totally sure on the GX, also. Are you sure it's a GX130C combo? Because I've seen some other GX heads that aren't too good.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mesa Recto cabs can be dark, as well as Krank cabs. Mesa cabs have specialty-made V30s that have a darker tone compared to regular V30s, and I don't remember which speakers the Kranks have, but they're pretty big sounding. Can't remember .... at the moment.
> 
> I'm not totally sure on the GX, also. Are you sure it's a GX130C combo? Because I've seen some other GX heads that aren't too good.



Yep, Crate GX-130C 2x12 combo. Do you think I should buy it, or pass?
100 USD is a bit of a steal. Do you think there'll be a huge difference with the Randall?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2015)

It'll be different, IMO. 

The Randall sounds like Pantera. The Crate sounds like old-school death metal.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, you see that's kinda a toss up.
Whilst I ain't the biggest DM fan around, when I'm in the mood I jam out sometimes.
Honestly, I need to get myself a new guitar as well. So I can buy the Crate and some lower end guitar, or get that Dean and later the Crate. But then the Crate might be gone.

I sent the dude on UG a question if he still has the GX.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Apr 5, 2015)

What about the AMT Stonhead etc? I've heard they're good for it.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 5, 2015)

Ulvhedin said:


> What about the AMT Stonhead etc? I've heard they're good for it.



I've heard about those on here. I don't know too much about them I'm afraid.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 5, 2015)

The new orange crush series, especially the larger ones, is pretty good.


----------



## CTID (Apr 5, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Shy of getting a modeler & power amp, I think JazzHands covered pretty much everything that would be worth getting. I'm sure there are other solid state amp makers but they are mostly just 10 watt combo amps.
> 
> Ibanez has the Tone Blaster (TBH150) head but I don't know how good or bad it was. All I know is that they sell for dirt cheap prices.
> 
> I agree though, if you already have the Randall 1503, you're probably not going to get much better than that aside from maybe a Line 6 Vetta II or HD147.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The TBX150H is very solid. Very bright and fizzy in the high end, but paired with a dark sounding cab, you have a damn good amp for the price. I've seen them sell for as low as $100.
> 
> Make sure it's the TBX150H, not the TB100. The TBX sounds overall better and has a switch that makes the amp tighter than all hell. Gives it a bit of a cocked wah sound, but will make it easy for you to cut in the mix. It won't do Pantera (or might if you're good with dialing in amps), but it's a REALLY nice amp, and could make a solid live backup amp.
> 
> ...



I feel you. Before I got my Valveking I had a TBX150H and it was a ....ing incredible amp. Had one of the better clean channels I've heard on a solid state amp and the lead channel killed it for the music I was playing at the time. Scored that amp for $100 + $20 shipping from Guitar Center's used section, and a friend with the 2x12 combo gave me the footswitch for free. Oddly enough it had a much better built footswitch than a Peavey 6505, an amp literally 5 times its new price.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Apr 6, 2015)

New randall rg3003 has 3 channels, noise gate, and i think built in effects. Fer sher the ibanez tbx100h is a great solidstatr, nails 90s death tones easy as hell


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 6, 2015)

If you don't mind going rack, there's Rocktron's new Widowmaker and Tech 21's Sansamp PSA 1.1. The Sansamp is obviously more versatile, but costs 2x as much. (I have one, and I recommend having Mike Putnam mod it with a cab sim bypass switch or blend knob.) Then you'd just get a solid state power amp, power strip, and shallow rack.

There are also plenty of 90s tube preamps on ebay. You could always pair one with a solid state power amp.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Wouldn't happened to have been Cathbard would it?



How did you know?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

sevenstringj said:


> (I have one, and I recommend having Mike Putnam mod it with a cab sim bypass switch or blend knob.)



Wait, you CAN'T bypass the cab sims on a PSA stock?


----------



## Axewield31 (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> How did you know?



It'd either be him or Tim (greeny23, I think).
They're pretty much the only Australians over there who are regulars. Definitely the only the only ones with strong opinions.
The way I see it, SS amps are really specialised and narrow focussed. You either have ones that can do cleans, like the Roland JC, or Dime type tones.
I have heard good things about the Orange CR120 however, and am really keen to check them out and suss it as a backup.
I'll admit I didnt read the whole thread, but I'd think your best results would come from running a distortion pedal through a clean tube amp for your death metal/Dimebag tones then you have the option of using the amp without the pedal and covering a lot more tonal ground.
If you have a range of amps already that cover everything else and just want a solid state amp to fill that tonal gap, which is totally understandable, then there are a whole heap of good suggestions here that'll do what you're looking for.

That's just the way I see it anyway. As a whole, I'm not a big user of solid state amps, but from what I have used, thats my opinion.


Edit: Just reread OP and saw that you had the Laney. I think you could really get the tones you're looking for with pedals through it but I totally get it if you want the real deal. If you're looking to cure gas for a new amp, only a new amp will do it.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Fry 

Don't have anything to give you on SS amps im afraid lol, but after reading through the thread i gotta say, douchbags tend to try and slam anyone not using "x" brand tube amps and they are the _*first *_once that go  when your solid state rig blows their $3K+ tube rig out of the water! We don't have any of that here mayne (at least not too much ) give em hell dude


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

Speaking of the Crush, here's a video comparing the CR120 with it's bigger brother, the Rockerverb.


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 6, 2015)

The ISP Theta has already been mentioned, but it bears mentioning again... does cleans, mid to high gain, modern high gain all very well. A superb line of preamps and amps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzQCPZfJzW4

This was all run direct, but a decent sample of what it can do...


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

Axewield31 said:


> It'd either be him or Tim (greeny23, I think).
> They're pretty much the only Australians over there who are regulars. Definitely the only the only ones with strong opinions.
> The way I see it, SS amps are really specialised and narrow focussed. You either have ones that can do cleans, like the Roland JC, or Dime type tones.
> I have heard good things about the Orange CR120 however, and am really keen to check them out and suss it as a backup.
> ...


I have a Laney Cab. Whilst I'm really interested in getting the head or the combo of the Ironheart, I'll get it when I'm a bit older(I'm 15 and in Europe, so tubes are a bit more expensive here). But yeah, I'll definitely get one.


@HeHasTheJazzHands
I seen that video before and I was really impressed. I subscribed back in December I think. Such a shame the Orange only has two 16 Ohm outputs(My cab is 8 0hms). Would there be anything wrong if I were to put a 8 ohm cab into a 16 ohm input?

@WarMachine 
TBH they put out really solid advice, but that is the bad thing with them, especially Cath-tube snobbery. I once made a thread asking about a Marshall VS100 for my death metal tones and he told me to get a Jet City 

There is this other australian, badmotorfingers, he started posting about 5 days ago and straight away when I recommended a Randall RG80(and the dude asking actually liked it) that guy straight away started saying it sucks and so on. He has a Bugera BTW 

@mcleanab
That sounds sweet. Shame that it costs a lot. Do you know any decent poweramps for not too much to match this with?


----------



## Serenity (Apr 6, 2015)

Find an old Marshall 8100 Valvestate, and run it in stereo with your Randall.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

Serenity said:


> Find an old Marshall 8100 Valvestate, and run it in stereo with your Randall.



I also thought about that. Thanks. Would I need two cabs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I seen that video before and I was really impressed. I subscribed back in December I think. Such a shame the Orange only has two 16 Ohm outputs(My cab is 8 0hms). Would there be anything wrong if I were to put a 8 ohm cab into a 16 ohm input?



There's nothing wrong. Even though it's stated to run at 16 ohms, it CAN run at least an 8 ohm cab and at most a 16 ohm cab.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The TBX150H is very solid. Very bright and fizzy in the high end, but paired with a dark sounding cab, you have a damn good amp for the price. I've seen them sell for as low as $100.



 One band I played bass in a few years back, the guitarist used a Boss metal zone into a Tone Blaster head (not sure which model it was) clean channel, going through a Marshall 1960 cab. He just had that thing dialed in great, because it always sounded good, at every gig and practice, and even on a garage demo we did too. Dude actually had a JCM800 head that he never used because he preferred this set up.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I also thought about that. Thanks. Would I need two cabs?


I've always used one cab per amp. I suppose you could get one modded to run both amps into. But i've never looked into seeing if anyone supplies a cab that would take two amps. 
Stereo rigs sound epic, and 8100's are really cheap to pick up if you can find one. J Yuenger (White Zombie) used to run 2 x 8100's and 2 x Randall Century's, until he threw Mesa's into the mix, that's why i grabbed my 8100. Sadly, i don't have my Randall anymore, but i'm never selling my 8100.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

There's some stereo cabs out there. The Peavey 412M and 412MS is stereo. The Peavey is designed to run at 16 ohms mono (all 4 speakers) or 8 ohms stereo (2 speakers left, 2 speakers right). Most other stereo cabs are designed to run like that, but the Peavey 412MS is the cheapest and best built one you can find used, although they can either have amazing speakers (Celestion G12Ks) or less-than-stellar (Peavey Sheffields).

There's also the Mesa Recto cabs, which can run 8 ohms mono, or 4 ohms stereo.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought about getting two 4 ohm 2x12s and stack them on top of each other with the Marshall and Randall. What do you think?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

KailM said:


> .
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find an amp that makes you happy; solid state or otherwise. But for the record, in my experience, most solid state amps don't hold a candle to tube amps. I'm not saying that to be a "toob snob" -- it's just the reality that I've experienced.



The thing is that the sound OP wants is either pure solid-state or, at least, hybrid. Tube have their own sound, while solid state does as well. In my experience, a good high-gain SS head has this cold, aggressive, buzzsaw tone you just can't get with a tube amp, and can sound amazing when used right.


----------



## Schectersilence (Apr 6, 2015)

Peavey XXL if not mentioned already. Some of the best solid state tones I've heard.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

Schectersilence said:


> Peavey XXL if not mentioned already. Some of the best solid state tones I've heard.



I actually wanted to buy one of these. I found a dude selling a used one for 700 bucks 
I told him he can stick that price up his arse and I haven't found one ever since.


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> @mcleanab
> That sounds sweet. Shame that it costs a lot. Do you know any decent poweramps for not too much to match this with?



I run my Theta Preamp Rack with the ISP Stealth power amp. Clean, clear and a workhorse. Yes the ISP gear is pricey, but worth every dime in my humble opinion. But, used on ebay and craigslist, you can find them for very cheap and in great condition. Spy around...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

There's also the Rocktron power amps, and the Crate Powerblock.


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 6, 2015)

mcleanab said:


> I run my Theta Preamp Rack with the ISP Stealth power amp. Clean, clear and a workhorse. Yes the ISP gear is pricey, but worth every dime in my humble opinion. But, used on ebay and craigslist, you can find them for very cheap and in great condition. Spy around...



Theta Preamp pedal is the same, or did they change stuff up?



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's also the Rocktron power amps, and the Crate Powerblock.



I see the Crate powerblocks for cheap here, any good?


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> Theta Preamp pedal is the same, or did they change stuff up?



Same basic tone, just different layout and a couple of options on the rack that isn't on the pedal: reverb for one, and a cab simulated XLR out on the rack that isn't on the pedal... that's the XLR cab sim out you hear in the video for high gain sounds and leads.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's also the Rocktron power amps, and the Crate Powerblock.


Yeah but as much as i hate to say it, im starting to lose my good feeling with Rocktron's, at least the new ones. Last year i bought a V300 (one of the 2009 models with the overheat issues) and it crapped on me. Long story short, i contacted Rocktron, they sent me a brand new one with only wanting the serial number of the one i had. Very killer service! Well, this Saturday we have a show scheduled, so naturally we were jamming this past Saturday when 2 hours in, same thing - with a newer "improved" model! It wasn't hot too the touch but definitely warm. And what i can't figure is, i play MUCH longer than that at my place and at the same, if not louder volume and the .... never happens there  looks like im going to be goin back to my trusty, tacky as hell looking GemSound XP for a bit for this show at least haha. I'd say go for an ISP Stealth dude - from the sounds of it there's none of this overheat bull.... associated with it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> Theta Preamp pedal is the same, or did they change stuff up? I see the Crate powerblocks for cheap here, any good?


 There's probably a slight difference with the pedal, but if there is, it still shouldn't be deterring since the pedal still sounds really badass, at least IMO. And the Powerblocks are very solid as power amps. 150W in a very small package. The on-board distortion isn't that bad either, but doesn't have too much gain on top. Probably as much gain as an AC30 or a JCM800, but sounds nice and tubey.


----------



## Spinedriver (Apr 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, you CAN'T bypass the cab sims on a PSA stock?



Like all Tech 21 gear, the PSA isn't exactly a "modeler" in the sense that it doesn't actually emulate any specific kind of amp. Since it was designed to go directly into a power amp, they probably never thought that anyone would want to actually defeat the 'speaker emulation'.

Also, since the unit originally came out in the 90's, it's held up pretty well considering what companies like Line 6, Digitech & Fractal have come out with over the years.


----------



## Axewield31 (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I have a Laney Cab. Whilst I'm really interested in getting the head or the combo of the Ironheart, I'll get it when I'm a bit older(I'm 15 and in Europe, so tubes are a bit more expensive here). But yeah, I'll definitely get one.



I was 16 in Australia and running an Egnater Tweaker 88 
But yeah, I know what you mean. 
With the Orange, from what I've seen, it does a good job at sounding like a tube amp so you might not want to go for it if you were looking specifically at SS tones.
I gotta say, I do tend to agree with Cath and his Jet City recommendations. They are great value and tend to be suitable for a lot of stuff. So they're a fair recommendation for most stuff, especially if you're in Europe.


----------



## joshsaampson (Apr 6, 2015)

I know it's been spoken of but I just love the Randall rg series amps. I also seem to always have one kicking around. Currently have a RG75 and is killer for those 90's thrash tones


----------



## Unburdened (Apr 6, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I've heard about those on here. I don't know too much about them I'm afraid.



This thread is near and dear to my heart. Like what other posters have mentioned, the Ampeg VH-140C (if you can find one...somehow I got lucky with mine) is the holy grail of solid state tone. I also have an ISP Theta head and an AMT Stonehead, both of which I got second hand for very reasonable prices. I also used a Peavey Supreme XL for gigging, and while it isn't what I'd consider the best tone, it was absolutely indestructible.

As mentioned before, the ISP Theta head is very, very versatile and very powerful! Splashy, deep sounding reverb, footswitchable boost, excellent built in preamps, excellent built in noise suppression...can you tell I'm a fan?  This is a bold statement, but in my 14 years of guitar playing, the ISP Theta head has the best clean tone of any amp I've ever played. Ever.

The Ampeg VH-140C has the ultimate solid state distortion to me: aggressive, toothy, responsive, thick, balanced...I could go on. What's the best is the lack of harshness; the VH-140C's distortion always stays musical. I love it. Probably my favorite solid state distortion. The only possible usurper....

The AMT Stonehead is a darkhorse. I can't believe this amp doesn't get more attention. Beautiful spanking, high-fidelity clean tone, a very, very close second to the ISP Theta. Distortion so sick I'd call it ebola. All the tones in between are right at your finger tips! A 5 kg amp that sounds like gold, what more can you want? 

Sorry for the the long winded response, I simply love solid state amps.

Full disclosure, I love tube as well, and own a Quick Rod and an original VHT Pittbull, and solid state squeaky cleans and super distortions win for recording every time. Tube, for me, is best suited to in between tones, or pedal applications (1979 Ibanez ST-100 + the Splawn or the Pittbull...Van Halen tone immediately). 

PS I don't know what the used market is like over there, but Peavey XLs/XXLs can be found for absolutely dirt cheap in USA (just find someone willing to ship).


----------



## coffeeflush (Apr 6, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZKtkU3MCvY

Stonehead demo by fellow ss.org member Mr Cloudyhead


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, you CAN'T bypass the cab sims on a PSA stock?





Spinedriver said:


> Like all Tech 21 gear, the PSA isn't exactly a "modeler" in the sense that it doesn't actually emulate any specific kind of amp. Since it was designed to go directly into a power amp, they probably never thought that anyone would want to actually defeat the 'speaker emulation'.
> 
> Also, since the unit originally came out in the 90's, it's held up pretty well considering what companies like Line 6, Digitech & Fractal have come out with over the years.



Marketing. 

It's a glorified LPF. So they call it "speaker simulation" with "universal outputs" because you can kinda-sorta compensate by jacking up the treble with some post EQ. They finally added a bypass on the Character Series, probably around when IRs became all the rage and obviously took a massive dump on plain old eq filtering. Maybe in another 10 years we'll get a PSA 1.2 with a bypass.

Pretty cool unit otherwise.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

I just found it weird because I could have sworn I've seen guys run them into power amps and not being affected by the cab sim. Is it like the Cab Clone in which several of the outputs have cab sims, while others don;t?


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 7, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> \ I also have an ISP Theta head and an AMT Stonehead, both of which I got second hand for very reasonable prices.
> 
> As mentioned before, the ISP Theta head is very, very versatile and very powerful! Splashy, deep sounding reverb, footswitchable boost, excellent built in preamps, excellent built in noise suppression...can you tell I'm a fan?  This is a bold statement, but in my 14 years of guitar playing, the ISP Theta head has the best clean tone of any amp I've ever played. Ever.



Are you kidding me? I thought I was the only one on this forum with the Theta gear! You got any recordings anywhere? I'd love to hear what other folks are doing with theirs... what cab(s) do you use with your Theta head? The rack, head and combo have the best cab sim I've ever heard....


----------



## Fryderyczek (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay guys, you helped me a lot. 
You rock


I have this other question, can you get Spectraflex cables in Europe without having to pay these horrible shipping fees? The shipping costs more than the cables.


----------



## hvdh (Apr 7, 2015)

BluGuitar - Home of the AMP1

Also a great backup poweramp!


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just found it weird because I could have sworn I've seen guys run them into power amps and not being affected by the cab sim. Is it like the Cab Clone in which several of the outputs have cab sims, while others don;t?



I've never seen ANYONE use one live.  All outs have cab sim, even the effects send. (THAT I don't understand.) Since it's just an eq filter, the basic tone and response is the same. It's not the end of the world, but bypassing sansamp is like taking a blanket off it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly, one of the guitarists of Rammstein used a Sansamp PSA + Mesa Strategy power amp for his live setup for the longest time. The guys in Clawfinger used them live as well, but used a Digitech unit for cab sims. I know Peter from Hypocrisy uses one in the studio, but I think he used them live, as well?


----------



## Unburdened (Apr 7, 2015)

mcleanab said:


> Are you kidding me? I thought I was the only one on this forum with the Theta gear! You got any recordings anywhere? I'd love to hear what other folks are doing with theirs... what cab(s) do you use with your Theta head? The rack, head and combo have the best cab sim I've ever heard....



I don't have any recordings up online, but I used the ISP Theta head for all the 8-String and leads on my upcoming album. I'll have to post them to SoundCloud for you. I'm running an ISP Theta head into a VHT Deliverance 4x12, with close miking and no effects or equalization. I've never heard of the rack mounted unit you use! How did you come by that? ...also why did ISP stop making the Theta head?


----------



## mcleanab (Apr 7, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> I don't have any recordings up online, but I used the ISP Theta head for all the 8-String and leads on my upcoming album. I'll have to post them to SoundCloud for you. I'm running an ISP Theta head into a VHT Deliverance 4x12, with close miking and no effects or equalization. I've never heard of the rack mounted unit you use! How did you come by that? ...also why did ISP stop making the Theta head?



I don't think they have stopped making the head, the rack or the combo. Big dealers like Guitar Center, Musiciansfriend, etc., just stopped stocking them. Contact the folks at ISP, Buck and Shell and the gang are the nicest folks and can help you find anything you need....

I found the rack unit back a few years ago on eBay... I had seen a vid on youtube that got me interested, was actually searching for an ADA MP-2, bumped into Ethan Brosh in Boston who had just picked one up, and then later did a video of his tune "Ancient Land" and I couldn't pass up the one used on Ebay... I had the combo for a couple of years, but it was just a lot of amp for me... there's a used one in town for dirt cheap, and I might go get it again just to have! (or pay some bills...whatever...)

There's a few used Theta heads on the Guitarcenter site and they'll occasionally pop up on eBay or craigslist...

Can't wait to hear what you've done with your Theta head! I'm cranking my Theta preamp through an Engl 2x12 with V30's and and Avatar 2x12 with Creamback 65's. MASSIVE.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 7, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If I remember correctly, one of the guitarists of Rammstein used a Sansamp PSA + Mesa Strategy power amp for his live setup for the longest time. The guys in Clawfinger used them live as well, but used a Digitech unit for cab sims. I know Peter from Hypocrisy uses one in the studio, but I think he used them live, as well?



According to Tech21, Rammstein recently used a GT2 to FoH, so I wouldn't be surprised if that's how they used the PSA. Sure enough, his rig also consisted of Dual Rec, Powerball and/or Rath. The stock PSA tone is pretty awesome for that sound. As far as Clawfinger, "all setups have been eq'd heavily" and there's no indication they used cab sims with the PSA. The PSA was used by Hypocrisy direct in the studio. And you can tell. 

I've heard more people using it for bass than guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 11, 2015)

joshsaampson said:


> I know it's been spoken of but I just love the Randall rg series amps. I also seem to always have one kicking around. Currently have a RG75 and is killer for those 90's thrash tones


The Seymour Duncan Livewire/Blackouts metal pickup in combination with that line is unbelievable for the old school no-bass sound. I should pull mine out again and make a demo. The combination is super grindy while still being clean and not fuzzy. If you've ever listened to Neaera's Rising Tide of Oblivion it has this sort of sound.

Also the T2 has no solid-state preamp, the V2 has solid-state clean and distortion then an additional tube distortion, the T2 only has tube modes. They're both nice but you really need an EQ to dial out some of the bass which for the V2 is built-in thankfully. For the really dry, tight type tone the V2's solid-state channel really nails it though.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Apr 12, 2015)

I would get AMT stone head head(lol) based solely on O. Englund`s demo on the amp - one of the best high gain tones I have experienced from this guy...


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 1, 2015)

Slight Necrobump(Update). Here's what I found:
Ibanez TBX150H for 190USD
Marshall VS100+ some ....ty homemade 4x10 cab for 300USD
Hughes and Kettner Warp7 2x12 combo for 275USD

What would be the best choice to run with my RG?
Also, what are some good wireless units? I heard of the Line 6 Relay G60 or whatever it's called. Are there any cheaper ones?

Also, is it possible to run two amps into one wireless unit?


----------



## Ibycan7 (May 1, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> Slight Necrobump(Update). Here's what I found:
> Ibanez TBX150H for 190USD
> Marshall VS100+ some ....ty homemade 4x10 cab for 300USD
> Hughes and Kettner Warp7 2x12 combo for 275USD
> ...



don't know any entry level wireless units that would have 2 outputs like that but you really don't need that per se. Out of the wireless, you can run an A/B box to both amps.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 1, 2015)

Bro, you have that Laney. I dont see why you'd need another amp! Its incredible. I play mine through a 4x12 with V30's.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 1, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Bro, you have that Laney. I dont see why you'd need another amp! Its incredible. I play mine through a 4x12 with V30's.



I already said I don't have the amp, I have a cab from the IRT series.
Besides, IMO older solid states crush it.



Ibycan7 said:


> don't know any entry level wireless units that would have 2 outputs like that but you really don't need that per se. Out of the wireless, you can run an A/B box to both amps.



Is it possible to get something like this: and run the Wireless to two amps?
http://www.bluestarmusic.com/assets/images/fish/fishman_acc-pbr-20c.jpg


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 5, 2015)

Slight bump since I'd like to get some more opinions on the amps I found.


----------



## longi (May 6, 2015)

What about the Blackstar ID's? Although I am a bit of a tube snob I bought an ID15 as a practice amp and it's turned out to be one of the best amps I've ever bought! It covers just about every genre you can throw at it from Death metal to Jazz to funk to punk! I've owned Crate's and whatnot but the ID is a far superior amp to the Crate's IMO. It's changed the way I look at solid state amps now. I've not tried the Randall range though but I've heard they're very good.


----------



## Hertz32 (May 6, 2015)

I am selling my Laney IrT studio in favour of an AMT stonehead. 
Just sounds, brilliant.
My girlfriend owns a Blackstar ID 60 tvp, and that is fantastic too btw. It djents really well, and the cleans are great! I agree with the statement that Valves are best for breakup and light crunch tones though.


----------



## aprilia4life (May 6, 2015)

To the OP: Not sure why you had to point out the nationality of the person you were arguing with, in your original post. Do you make it a habit of identifying the nationality of people and making a point of it in your arguments? Might be a good habit to break?


----------



## slapnutz (May 6, 2015)

Side question...... any suggestions for a SS amp that has 3 fully independent EQs? (either physical knobs or programmable) 
Am aware of the Peavey XXL, other suggestions?

Theta is interesting. Whats the pro/cons of trying to get unique voicings with shared EQ amps such as the Theta, albeit with its dual independent Gain/s per channel?


Also for any historical experts, did Randall ever do 3 channel high gain SS amps?


----------



## Hertz32 (May 6, 2015)

The Stonehead has 2 1/2 EQ's... It has 4 channels with shared mid and bass controls between clean/crunch and lead1/lead2 withbeach channel gettibg its own treble control.

Randall have done a hybrid 3 channel, SS clean and OD with a 3rd valve OD channel. Cant remember which one it is but the guy from veil of maya uses it.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 6, 2015)

@ longi
I played these a while ago(The 40 watt I think)
Killer little amps.

@ Hertz32
Yeah, the AMT looks killer. It sure is on my list.

@aprilia4life
I didn't want to list any names. 

@slapnutz
Crate GT3500H. Has a clean a rhythm and a lead channel. Each has separate eq(But the lead channel's is a bit weird)

@Wolfhorsky
A z kim mam przyjemno&#347;&#263;?
To oni zacz&#281;li, nie ja.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 6, 2015)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Masz przyjemno&#347;&#263; ze sporo starszym koleg&#261; z PL. Nie oni zacz&#281;li gównoburz&#281;, tylko Ty. Obiektywnie. Wyluzuj, to wi&#281;cej zyskasz. Moja córka jest prawie w Twoim wieku i jest bardziej ogarni&#281;ta. Trzym si&#281;.



A co takiego zrobi&#322;em? Wymieni&#322;em nazwy dobrych tranzystorowych wzmaków. To takie z&#322;e?

EITrosz&#281; pozdrowi&#263; córk&#281;.

EDIT2:What would you guys get, Marshall VS100+a homemade 4x12 or an 8100?


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 6, 2015)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Nie o to chodzi, ale widz&#281; &#380;e nie kumasz o co kaman. Newerma&#324;d.
> 
> My 0.02: get good 2x12" cab with 20-50W valve head (set clean) and amptweaker tight metal.



A o co chodzi? Ja na pocz&#261;tku do &#380;adnego nie sapa&#322;em, oni zacz&#281;li na mnie naskakiwa&#263;.


----------



## Hertz32 (May 6, 2015)

Please, please, PLEASE stop typing in polish. It makes the discussion useless for anyone else that comes across it by google, or has a question you might have ansered.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 6, 2015)

Hertz32 said:


> Please, please, PLEASE stop typing in polish. It makes the discussion useless for anyone else that comes across it by google, or has a question you might have ansered.



Oh it wasn't about this topic. Our little chat was apparently about me being an asshole on UG and me being an idiot or something like that. The dude probably said that to avoid getting backlash/getting flamed by others.


----------



## Hertz32 (May 6, 2015)

Ah Okay, either way though. Its an english speaking forum  

What is your budget in total btw? If you are after a quality budget 2x12 or 4x12 then the Harley Benton cabs from thomann can come with celestion v30's reallly cheap.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 6, 2015)

Hertz32 said:


> Ah Okay, either way though. Its an english speaking forum
> 
> What is your budget in total btw? If you are after a quality budget 2x12 or 4x12 then the Harley Benton cabs from thomann can come with celestion v30's reallly cheap.



No budget currently. I'm thinking stuff through. I thought about getting two Mesa 4x12's(one for the Ibanez TBX I'll get and one for my Randall) and run both amps at the same time with my guitar.


----------



## Hertz32 (May 6, 2015)

That would sound brutal! 
I've put my IRT studio up for sale. NUX make a MIDI channel switcher that I can use with the Stonehead. So I can hook my POD HD500x up to the FX loop of the AMT to do my effects, and I can assign stonehead channel switching to POD Presets through MIDI too.


----------



## longi (May 7, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> @ longi
> I played these a while ago(The 40 watt I think)
> Killer little amps.
> 
> They're very good, far better than the HT range, two of which I also own. One of which I'm also selling because I prefer the ID.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 7, 2015)

longi said:


> They're very good, far better than the HT range, two of which I also own. One of which I'm also selling because I prefer the ID.



What are your thoughts on the HT's?
I heard they're supposed to be hybrid.


----------



## longi (May 8, 2015)

Yes they're hybrids. I'm led to belive by a former Blackstar employee that the12ax7 produces all of the distortion characteristics and the solid state in the preamp section smooths out some of the more unruly elements. Not the other way round! The power amp section is valve. They're a bit of a marmite amp, you either like it or you don't! I can see why people don't like it as it's a bit sterile sounding but that doesn't mean you can't get a good sound out of them if you keep trying! I really do think the ID's are a watershed moment in modelling amps and solid state amps. The overdrive channels I just love if you do a side by side comparison the ID15 sounds sweeter than either the HT5C or the HT20C both loaded with Celestions. For the record I changed the HT5's Blackbird speaker with a Celestion Century 80 watt speaker. Even though the ID15 has a 10 inch speaker it just sounds great. I think with a speaker replacement it would be even better. The clean channels do sound like solid state next to a valve amp but they're very good in they're own right. It's become my go to amp while the HT5 sits on top of it gathering dust!


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 8, 2015)

longi said:


> Yes they're hybrids. I'm led to belive by a former Blackstar employee that the12ax7 produces all of the distortion characteristics and the solid state in the preamp section smooths out some of the more unruly elements. Not the other way round! The power amp section is valve. They're a bit of a marmite amp, you either like it or you don't! I can see why people don't like it as it's a bit sterile sounding but that doesn't mean you can't get a good sound out of them if you keep trying! I really do think the ID's are a watershed moment in modelling amps and solid state amps. The overdrive channels I just love if you do a side by side comparison the ID15 sounds sweeter than either the HT5C or the HT20C both loaded with Celestions. For the record I changed the HT5's Blackbird speaker with a Celestion Century 80 watt speaker. Even though the ID15 has a 10 inch speaker it just sounds great. I think with a speaker replacement it would be even better. The clean channels do sound like solid state next to a valve amp but they're very good in they're own right. It's become my go to amp while the HT5 sits on top of it gathering dust!



I was looking at the head version and I think I'll grab it after the TBX.


----------



## longi (May 8, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I was looking at the head version and I think I'll grab it after the TBX.



Been thinking of picking an ID60 up myself. The inclusion of midi would integrate it into my setup seamlessly plus the addition of presence and middle controls is very appealing indeed. Hope you enjoy it, I'm off to play mine now!!


----------



## longi (May 8, 2015)

I'd also be very interested to hear what it sounds like through a good quality cab and speaker. Let us all know!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2015)

Cleaned up the drama. Anyone else who feels like inter-forum bashing and drama will be getting a VERY long nap. Got it? Sheesh.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cleaned up the drama. Anyone else who feels like inter-forum bashing and drama will be getting a VERY long nap. Got it? Sheesh.



You didn't have to 
I don't understand people who bash others just because one plays a different type of amp.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2015)

Yes I did. It's against forum rules and regulations. That goes for both sides of the argument.


----------



## p4vl (May 9, 2015)

Only Randall I'd get would be one of the ooooold EC models (such as RG80EC, RG100EC). The ones that Dime used way back when. You won't sound like Dime without a bunch of rare outboard gear but those old EC Randalls have a lot of gain.


----------



## Yokai08 (May 9, 2015)

I used to have a Peavey XXL. Great amp with an EQ in the effects loop


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 9, 2015)

p4vl said:


> Only Randall I'd get would be one of the ooooold EC models (such as RG80EC, RG100EC). The ones that Dime used way back when. You won't sound like Dime without a bunch of rare outboard gear but those old EC Randalls have a lot of gain.


I know it clashes with my OP but I don't really want a Dime tone. I like his tone gain wise and structure(?) wise. 




Yokai08 said:


> I used to have a Peavey XXL. Great amp with an EQ in the effects loop


Such a shame the only used one here is going for 700USD




MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes I did. It's against forum rules and regulations. That goes for both sides of the argument.



I could have stood my own ground for a bit longer, but still


----------



## p4vl (May 9, 2015)

Fryderyczek said:


> I know it clashes with my OP but I don't really want a Dime tone. I like his tone gain wise and structure(?) wise.



You'd actually have to spend a lot of money to get Dime's tone. He used all kinds of obscure gear that now goes for an arm and a leg. Still, a lotta gain is a lotta gain, so don't discount ye olde Randalls.

The Crate GX130C is supposedly a clone of the Ampeg VH-150C, both are pretty brütal (Suffocation's Pierced From Within used the Ampeg, although it features a lot of studio magic).


----------



## akinari (May 9, 2015)

Actually, Pierced from Within is a Marshall Valvestate 8100 boosted with either a Korg or Arion overdrive. Effigy of the Forgotten, Despise the Sun and I think Souls to Deny were cut with the Ampeg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 9, 2015)

A Korg A1, from what I've heard. 

I THINK this is Ampeg VH140c?



I've also heard they used Valvestates a couple of times. This sounds like an 8100, and was one of the songs that convinced me to check out the amp.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A Korg A1, from what I've heard.
> 
> I THINK this is Ampeg VH140c?
> 
> ...



Do you think I should go for the TBX, Jazz? 
Ibanez Tbx 150h head gitarowy B
The dude wants 180USD for it.



p4vl said:


> You'd actually have to spend a lot of money to get Dime's tone. He used all kinds of obscure gear that now goes for an arm and a leg. Still, a lotta gain is a lotta gain, so don't discount ye olde Randalls.
> 
> The Crate GX130C is supposedly a clone of the Ampeg VH-150C, both are pretty brütal (Suffocation's Pierced From Within used the Ampeg, although it features a lot of studio magic).


I could have gotten a gx-130c 2x12. The dude wanted 100USD for it, but the shipping from Ohio to Poland was about 250USD




akinari said:


> Actually, Pierced from Within is a Marshall Valvestate 8100 boosted with either a Korg or Arion overdrive. Effigy of the Forgotten, Despise the Sun and I think Souls to Deny were cut with the Ampeg.


After I get the TBX I think a VS100(or a vs8100 if I can find one) is going to be my next amp.


EDIT:One more thing. I found this:
Marshall Lead 1960 AV Vintage (5326880091) - Allegro.pl - Wi
One of the Marshall 1960 Vintage with these g12 70 watt speakers or some .....
Now. It says that 8 ohm stereo and 4/16 mono. That means it runs 8 ohms on all 4 speakers and can run either 4 or 16 on two, right?
Or is it the other way around?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2015)

$180 is a good price for a TBX, especially in that condition. Looks pretty mint to me. 

And it means that you can run either a 4ohm load or 16ohm amp with all 4 speakers engaged, or two 8ohm amps with 2 speakers on each side.


----------



## Fryderyczek (May 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $180 is a good price for a TBX, especially in that condition. Looks pretty mint to me.
> 
> And it means that you can run either a 4ohm load or 16ohm amp with all 4 speakers engaged, or two 8ohm amps with 2 speakers on each side.



Thanks very much. 

Looks like my rig is set. Randall RG1503H+Ibanez TBX150 and one 4x12 Marshall 1960 AV for each amp 

One more thing. Would I be able to just stick the cable into one of the inputs on the TBX if the cab would be set in 4 ohm mode?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 10, 2015)

Both outputs are 4 ohms. 4 ohms out is 150w, 8ohms is 100w, and 16ohms is 75 or 50w. Don't remember.


----------

